
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
KiwiCoder
SEEKING FREELANCER (VOLUNTEERING) - <http://socialcoder.org>

SocialCoder is a non-profit that connects volunteer programmers and designers
with charities for short-term voluntary projects.

We are based in the UK but volunteers have signed up from all over Europe and
the US.

Signing up is obligation-free, it only means you will potentially be matched
with a charity for a specific project. How much time you give is up to you -
we have a library of projects so you can see the kind of time involved per
project (<http://socialcoder.org/Home/ProjectLibrary>)

Reasons to sign up?

* Use your tech skills to directly support causes you care about

* Add real-world experience to your CV

* Get a professional recommendation from the charity (assuming all goes well!)

* Receive mentoring from a SocialCoder mentor (experienced leaders) as and when helpful

* Networking opportunities!

~~~
softwarerero
I like the idea. I have done nothing but charity work in a long time. This
week I released <http://diaconia.com.py/> for a local organization.

I would only volunteer for an organization if I can identify with its goals,
so I would appreciate if you'd publish them.

There are also projects listed like bug hunting or performance tuning. You
should publish the technologies used in these cases too.

~~~
KiwiCoder
It has been about a month since the site went live and the first priority has
been (and still is) to build up momentum with volunteers. Nonetheless I am
actively seeking charities who could benefit from these kinds of projects but
so far - to my frustration - I have lots of encouragement and interest but no
projects started. It actually hurts to admit that in a public forum, but I
can't see the point in pretending otherwise. I have met up with local charity
reps who love the idea, but I guess it takes time for something like this to
gain traction when charities are already invested financially and emotionally
in existing programmes of work, plus funding bids, plus tenders for service
provision, not to mention the ongoing stress of keeping organisations afloat
in the midst of global financial problems. I've heard some awful stories about
how hard it is to keep a charity or NPO afloat right now.

But that makes me even more determined. Charities and NPOs should not be (but
are) the ones to suffer most when times are hard.

Regarding specific technologies; it all depends on projects and is somewhat
volunteer driven. An organisation might want (just for example) to make a
campaign for mobile devices but will not care about which platform (or they
might care but not enough to say no to an available Android developer).

I'm also very conscious of how these projects are supported after delivery
(when the volunteer finishes). It won't be good if the net result is an
unsustainable support and maintenance burden, so up-front planning is needed
to a) avoid that or b) plan for it if necessary.

So far all the costs have been covered out of my pocket, and when I have good
month (I'm a freelancer) I will sink some more into a marketing campaign. I'm
not a marketer, no sir, its a shame I'm not asking for volunteer marketers
else I could tap one of them.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* <http://www.wisekangaroo.com/> \- Find a tutor.

and many more.

------
abrichr
SEEKING FREELANCER - Toronto or Remote

I'm looking for a a full-stack front end designer. This includes everything
from UI/UX storyboarding to graphic design and HTML/CSS execution.

Although I started out as a jack of all trades in the web development
business, I'm currently finishing up a master's in computer engineering at U
of T, and I need someone to take over the front-end work.

I have three projects waiting to go, and many more in the pipeline. These
aren't your regular mom and pop websites, but high-impact, high-tech web
applications, which require next-generation immersive interfaces, for desktop,
tablet, and mobile.

I hope to be incorporating soon, and if all goes well, I'd be happy to have
you on board. If you're interested, send me a message! abrichr at gmail dot
com

~~~
zeefu21
Hi there,

I am a big fan of lean ux and ui and I lead a team of engineers(Both backend
and frontend developers,UX Engineers and UI designers) based in cochin from
India.

We are well versed in building scalabale applications in the cloud and Mobile
applications using html5.

Here is the link to my portfolio <http://toobler.com/portfolio.html>

If interested can we discuss this via Skype ?

Here is the skype id of our tech lead -> jerrrydon

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Zeefu www.toobler.com

------
azolotov
SEEKING FREELANCER – REMOTE – Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (Backbone.js), iOS
(native)

GunpowderLabs is a web and mobile development agency. We’re based in
Washington, DC, but we serve clients and hire developers everywhere.

We’re looking for several freelance developers to work on client projects with
any of those core skills:

* Ruby on Rails * Front-end (JavaScript/Backbone.js) * Native iOS

About 20-40 hours per week per developer. If you’re interested to work for us
full-time after a few months, that’s an option, but not a requirement.

If you’re great at any of those things, please drop me a line at
anton@gunpowderlabs.com.

------
StavrosK
SEEKING WORK, prefer remote, based in Greece.

I'm a full-stack developer, specializing mainly in Python/Django. I have a
background in Machine Learning, and am passionate about working with large
scale infrastructures. I've developed many products, my resume is:

<http://resume.korokithakis.net/>

My github:

<https://github.com/skorokithakis/>

I'm available for part-time to full-time work, less-than-full-time preferred.
My email is in my profile, thanks!

~~~
bmelton
An upvote for Stavros -- I've never hired him, but I have been a user of his
products, and Stavros SHIPS, is very responsive and turns bugs into smiles...
or something.

Anyway, hire him.

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you very much for your kind words!

------
borascorp
SEEKING FREELANCER - PHP/LAMP Development - Newport Beach, CA, USA (Orange
County)

The Boras Corporation, widely regarded as the premier single-sport athlete
representation firm in the world, is seeking a freelance developer to help
expand the capabilities of our internal web-based applications.

The ideal candidate will be comfortable and experienced across the entire
range of the development process, from designing and polishing the user-facing
bits to hacking on the plumbing.

We are open to remote workers, but would prefer someone local because a
developer who latches on to this work could justify a permanent, full-time
position.

A large part of the project will be bringing online older tools and datasets
originally built in offline tools (Access, FoxPro, etc.) via PHP/MySQL.

A love of sports, particularly baseball, is useful, but not strictly required.
We take great pride in being the best in the world at what we do, and most of
us have played sports at a high level. Regardless, from top to bottom, our
personnel believe in doing whatever needs to be done for the team.

Obviously we're not your typical HN poster, but if it sounds like a good fit
let us know at jobs at borascorp.com.

More information about us and our work:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Boras>

------
jamespollack
SEEKING WORK: San Francisco, CA (Remote OK!) -- Technical Architecture for
Websites & Web Apps, UI/UX Design, Interactive Installations, Audiovisual
Engineering, Creativity & Innovation.

Full stack developer. Javascript, Node.js, Redis, Amazon ec2 & S3, etc -- see
links below for a full list of skills.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamespollack>

<http://jamesbpollack.com>

~~~
mikeryan
Hey James,

Can't find an email for you, drop me a line I might have some work you'd be
interested in. (my email is on my profile page)

------
sergiotapia
SEEKING WORK - Remote - US ex-pat living in Bolivia

I'm a C#/Ruby/PHP developer that specializes in creating web applications that
are responsive, fast and hand crafted. I write all of my HTML by hand and
don't use WYSIWYG tools in none of my projects. I love writing semantic, lean
websites that run exceptionally well on mobile devices.

My github: <http://www.github.com/sergiotapia>

My bitbucket: <http://www.bitbucket.org/sergiotapia>

I specialize in:

1\. C# - ASP.Net MVC3/4 Web Applications

2\. Ruby on Rails

3\. Ruby scripting

4\. PHP web applications using CakePHP 2.X

I speak English and Spanish fluently and have tons of experience working with
remote clients.

My oDesk contractor profile: <https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734>

I would prefer working through the oDesk interface as it has a number of
benefits both for you (potential employer) and I:

1\. You can track how much I work and what I work on. 2\. You can easily limit
how many hours I can work on your project per week. 3\. I am guaranteed
payment on hourly contracts. 4\. I gain precious feedback on my contractor
profile.

I'm a family man of two small children, I'm looking for a stable outsourcing
project that lets me work with smart people from around the world. I'm
personable, friendly and not a "rockstar-programmer" - I'm here to make your
job easier.

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - iOS & Rails Development (San Francisco/Bay Area or Remote)

 _What Have I Got?_

\- A successful iOS app on the App Store (<http://www.lineup-app.com>),
experience developing iOS frameworks, building mobile backends and websites
with Rails (and Heroku or AWS), and figuring out how to get things done.

\- I have worked with custom backends and Parse, I have built extensively on
top of Twilio (Client and Rest API), and I pick new things up quickly.

\- I have about a year of experience in both iOS and Rails development, which
means I am CHEAP.

 _Why am I different than others here?_

\- I have a double major in Physics and German from UC Berkeley

\- I lived in Goettingen, Germany for over a year and am more than conversant
in German

\- I was a professional lifeguard in Newport Beach, CA for 7 years

\- Straight out of college, I worked as a paralegal at an IP law firm in Palo
Alto, CA for a year

Did something up there convince you that I'm your guy? If so, shoot me an
email:

erik@erikstromlund.com

I am a US citizen, available immediately, can pick up new projects, fix
existing projects, just answer your questions, or help at any stage of your
app's progress (idea, building, testing, distribution, marketing, etc.) --
I've done it all and would love to help you out.

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK

I am a self taught designer/developer who believes in creating pixel-perfect
designs and in writing clean, standards-compliant code. I have considerable
experience working with Photoshop, HTML, CSS, Javascript and Ruby on Rails.

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - <http://www.resumonk.com> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on
Rails

\- Engem.me - <http://www.engem.me> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- QuotesCube - <http://www.quotescube.com> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on
Rails

\- Airball - <http://airball.in> \- UI design + Front-end + Desktop app (using
TideSDK)

Skill set:

\- UI Design (Photoshop/Illustrator)

\- HTML(5) / CSS(3)

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone)

\- Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Links:

\- Portfolio: <http://bharani.herokuapp.com>

\- Engem: <http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy>

\- Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/netastica>

\- GitHub: <https://github.com/bharani91>

Please feel free to drop me a line at <bharani91[at]gmail.com> or get in touch
via skype(bharani.m91).

------
natasham25
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, remote I'm a full-stack Ruby on Rails developer,
with experience in Backbone.js and Test Driven Development.

I'm looking for a 10-15 hour / week project. Available right away, charging
cheaper rates as I'm starting out.

Github: <https://github.com/NatashaTheRobot> Blog:
<http://natashatherobot.com/>

~~~
mikeryan
Hey Natasha,

Can't find any contact info in your github or blog pages. Drop me a line
(email's in my profile) I might have some work for you.

------
AlexLa
SEEKING WORK - Remote Full-stack web developer based in Minsk, Belarus.
Seeking remote work. Freelance project or contract.

Main skills: Server side: Node.js, PHP; Databases: MongoDB, MySQL; Client
side: plain JavaScript, jQuery, Backbone.js, etc. Layout: HTML5, CSS3 Strong
UX and basic design skills.

<http://glockanalytics.com> \- development and design. Running on node +
mongodb. [http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/g-lock-double-opt-in-
man...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/g-lock-double-opt-in-manager/) \-
Just finished writing the successor of this plugin. Will be released next
weak.(I'll put the description on my website: <http://tweakmode.com>)

I mostly do the Node.js development now, but can also do some wordpress plugin
development. Sadly the rest of my projects are under NDA.

I started freelancing not so long ago, so while I don't have a good portfolio
for now I'm lowering the price for my work.

Github profile: <http://github.com/neocoder>

My email: neocoder@gmail.com

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, London, Remote.

I am a sysadmin who loves to efficiently solve business problems. With a
DevOps background, twelve years of sysadmin experience, and a passion for
problem-solving, I am keen to help HNers achieve their goals.

My main areas of expertise are:

    
    
        Scaling high traffic websites
    
        Designing highly-reliable applications
    
        Building applications on AWS
    
        Server maintenance and optimisation
    
        Reducing the cost of existing AWS resources
    
        Developing prototypes and full sites in Django
    

Although primarily a sysadmin, I am also experienced with Django/Python
development. I am building my own startup with these technologies, so I know
the sort of problems startups face.

I am building a business around the idea of a 'sysadmin as a service' for
those people who need regular sysadmin work, yet do not have enough projects
to justify hiring a full-time sysadmin. Would you like a friendly expert to
work on ad hoc projects and also be available for emergency support?

If you'd like to discuss any of these services in more detail, drop me an
email - mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I have recently
started freelancing after my stint as a single founder, and am currently doing
part-time contract work remotely for another HN member's startup.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

I am open to a potential co-founder role as well, but as you know well, a
_lot_ of things need to fall in place for it. I guess it would be best if we
work together on a short project first to see how good we are as a team.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
dhackner
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Freelancing and contracting to help bootstrap our startup, looking for ideally
upwards of 20 hours a week (co-location in SF is fine. DC, Bay Area, NYC, or
possibly other areas are feasible for short term deployments). Flexible up to
30 hours. Rates are flexible dependent on circumstances; will consider taking
part of compensation as equity or through other creative setups. Prefer to
establish long term relationships with startups.

In the process of learning:

\- Rails

\- Ember.js

\- Frontend wizardry

Existing strengths:

\- TDD

\- General full stack development from backend Java algorithms and datastore
implementations all the way up to Django templating.

\- Selenium autotesting

\- Compass/SASS/SCSS

\- Continuous integration setup

\- Remote and inperson work environments

Adioso (founding team) - built the backend flight ticketing system, fare data
scrapers, frontend display

TripIt (acquired) - built the continuous integration and testing
infrastructure, including Selenium and iOS/Android autotesting

Google (intern) - developed autotesting tools for Google Maps

Fun facts: Avid traveler, fashion observer, Mandarin chinese speaker, cyclist,
published researcher

Contact info on profile to chat/get references/talk about how I can help you!

@drh

github.com/dhackner

angel.co/daniel-hackner

linkedin.com/in/danielhackner

danhackner.com

------
hluska
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

So, according to my Mom, when couples have been living together for a long
time, they typically take the next step in solidifying their relationship. I
don't like letting my Mom down, so my girlfriend and I finally took the plunge
and started a consulting company (while we bootstrap a startup).

I am half developer and half marketer. I am a web developer with an affinity
for working with Python, PHP, WordPress, HTML5, JavaScript, CoffeeScript and
jQuery. Front end is likely my biggest passion - I love building great
experiences (including product support experiences) that generate strong word
of mouth. And, I am a marketer who loves running tests, working with data, and
spending as much time talking with customers as possible.

She is a marketer and writer with several years of experiencing managing
marketing campaigns (utiliizing both digital and non digital medias), working
as an information designer, and running public relations campaigns.

You can contact me at ghluska@gmail.com or visit my website at hluska.ca

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK - Remote | iOS Games and Apps | Cocos2d | Blender

We are small group of creative engineers and designers working on Mobile Apps
and Mobile Games. We are seeking for work in native iOS Development and
Cocos2D / Animation based Game Development. We are looking for startups,
individuals, partners or contractors join hands with us. We can be good choice
for contractors, as we are working at $ 25 to $ 30 / hr rates.

Key Domains, we have worked on * iPhone / iPad Universal Apps and Mac OS X
Apps * Cocos2d / Cocos3d Games (worked with main stream Book Publisher) * PDF
Engine, Socket Programming, Stock Exchange Application, Digital Play books *
Task Management Apps, Invoicing App, Entertainment and Animation based Apps

We are currently providing services to San Francisco Bay based Startup ,
working with leading Jewelry Retail for their iPad application.

We recently released Steve Jobs Timeline Application. More information can be
provided via Email. nuskhalabs[at]gmail.com

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK - {USA | Caribbean} {American Citizen} {English/Spanish} {Remote
Only}

Why me?

Last month I shipped a complete MVP. From zero to done in less than 30 days.
My focus is on shipping and getting things done. I am a generalist with full-
stack knowledge from back end to front end.

What I have worked with?

Languages include, but are not limited to: Python, PHP, Common Lisp, some
Ruby, JS, embedded C and SQL/NoSQL.

Frameworks:

Flask, Codeigniter, Slim, Symfony2, RoR (limited), Jquery, Bootstrap and
others.

What have I built?

Online payments (using Stripe integration), Content management systems, custom
administrative software, e-commerce solutions, and many more.

I also work with Hardware. Will do arduino with no problems.

Right now I'm also developing Nuuton (nuuton.com), an information engine (with
a search engine as the heart of the system).

Rates? Very affordable.

\- I can do daily or hourly. Hourly requires a minimim of 20 hours. Hourly
rate is $60/hour for engineering projects. Daily rate is $400, with a minimum
of 3 days.

I'm never overbooked, and am a full-time freelancer. Always available on
Skype, email and/or telephone.

Email: orangethirty@nuuton.com Skype: orange.thirty Telephone: email me for
details.

 _Wait, I do offer other helpful services._

Do you need to finish or publish the documentation for your project? Don't
waste your time trying to do it yourself. I can, and will do it for you.
Currently have completed a technical documentation project. Working on another
one as we speak. Nothing is too big or too small.

Rates are $50/hour with a minimum of 20 hours for this type of service.
Documentation in English or Spanish. Will translate English documentation to
Spanish for the same rates, too.

I'm also a copywriter focusing on the tech industry. My work has been featured
on several startup websites discussed in HN. Rates are $500 per landing page.
Maximum of 2000 words. You get ten different headlines for testing. I can sell
your product with ease. Get in touch.

 _Free offer:_

I will offer a free 30 minute consultation if you mention this ad. Let's talk
about what you need done.

P.S. Don't be afraid to get in touch. My inbox is always open.

------
oortlieb
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Los Angeles)

I'm a recent college graduate with a good theoretical and practical CS
background. I have three years of experience with front-
(HTML/Javascript/JQuery) and back-end (Django/Redis/MySQL) web development.
I'm currently the technical cofounder at high-tech company using this setup
for the consumer-facing part of our project. I also have extensive programming
experience in C/C++ and some experience using Objective-C and XCode to write
native OSX applications.

Since I'm new to the freelancing scene and looking to make a name for myself,
I'm open to discussing rates and arrangements that will make you comfortable
using a newbie (though I'm very confident you'll be pleased with the final
results of our work together!).

I can help you with web applications or C/C++ programming. I'm looking for no
more than 10-15 hours per week. Email address is in my profile. Get in touch
at any time!

------
mietek
SEEKING WORK — REMOTE preferred; based in Cambridge, UK — PART-TIME preferred

I have ten years of experience in commercial software development, including
high-performance messaging systems, real-time trading platforms and desktop
applications.

I am an advocate of languages with static, sound and implicit type systems;
intimately familiar with C, Erlang and Haskell; comfortable with many
languages, including C++, Objective-C, OCaml and Python; strongly interested
in language design and implementation.

I am looking to switch away from full-time employment, in order to build up my
open-source portfolio, branch out into iOS development, and bootstrap my own
company.

Please let me know if I can answer any questions or assist in any way.

mietek (aFNORDt) bak.io

<http://github.com/mietek>

<http://linkedin.com/in/mietek>

<http://twitter.com/mietek>

------
jdswain
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine, we're based in London, UK and New
Zealand.

We need someone to build a windows version of one of our applications. We
already have the core code ported (it's in C++), we just need a user interface
on top, most likely built with C#.

Development and testing will require some specialised hardware, but we can
ship that to you.

jason@1av.com

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination. My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and
javascript/jQuery/Backbone, but I also have a great deal of experience with
Asp.net MVC and iOS. Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing
Rails development for clients, including several startups, intermixed with
some consulting work as a Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large
financial company. Recently, I've partnered up with another great developer to
form a small small consulting company called JetCode here in Columbus. Look us
up!

Email: adam [at] jetcode.io

<http://jetcode.io/>

<http://github.com/adamalbrecht>

<https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
tinePR
SEEKING WORK - Native English speaker from the Philippines - Remote

\+ Virtual assistant: I am equipped with versatile office management skills,
specializing in Microsoft Office applications and efficient communication
techniques using the Internet, mobile and landline phones.

\+ Content writer: With over 10 years of experience in writing and publishing,
I am able to produce enriched content for any website or print media. Favorite
subjects include health, fashion, beauty, retail and up-to-date news snippets.

\+ Social media manager: Created effective and thought-compelling content for
blogs and social networking portals for over 50 small-scale businesses online
since March 2011 as an independent contractor.

Resume/portfolio: <http://flavors.me/TineOsorio>

For more details, please shoot me an email here: xrosorio00@live.com

------
fbuilesv
SEEKING WORK - Medellin, Colombia - Remote (or local if you pay for the travel
expenses).

Hey, I'm Federico B. and I've been working in web applications (mostly Ruby
and Python) for the past 6 years. Some of the startups I've worked for are
Art.sy, Mentez/Paymentez and MessageParty (YC10). I've participated in the
Google Summer of Code (student and mentor) and in the Ruby Summer of Code
(student).

I'm a generalist that leans more towards the backend of applications.

This week I launched my two newest personal projects:

* <http://makeitpersonal.co>

* <http://webstripe.co>

My GitHub account is: <https://github.com/febuiles>

My personal website is: <http://mheroin.com>

You can contact me at federico@mheroin.com or @febuiles.

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer who enjoys working on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some sys admin. I've been building projects for
myself and several companies for the past 6+ years. I'm most familiar with PHP
and Python and node.js on the backend and have recently begun using
backbone.js for much of my frontend work. I'm currently the lead developer for
2 of my employer's largest sites but am looking to switch over to doing
contract/freelance work again.

You can check out my latest side project <http://iwaat.com>, a search engine
for web applications, which uses a combination of MySQL, MongoDB and Solr for
data storage.

Email me at justin@iwaat.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.

------
mikeryan
SEEKING FREELANCER (with possible full time transition) - San Francisco onsite
only please.

Hi I'm Mike,

I run an interactive agency called A Different Engine with offices in San
Francisco and Brooklyn. We're looking for hackers with super strong Javascript
skills to help us execute on a few projects. Most of our current projects are
for connected TV's, our clients are large media and entertainment brands like
Bravo, Starz and CBS Right now we've got about 3-4 months of work. This could
turn into a full-time gig if everyone is interested.

The work is heavy Javascript most of the platforms we work on are HTML based,
we use Backbone and Underscore and Jquery a lot and looking at possibly moving
from an internal framework to something like ember or angular soon.

You can email me at mike@adifferentengine.com with any questions.

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote. I am a mobile engineer who focuses on Android
Java development. I have built and deployed four Android apps and two Android
SDKs for a number of clients, both large and small. One of the SDKs I built,
SnaprKit, has over 300,000 users. You can see all of the apps I worked on in
my portfolio below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

I have a deep understanding of the mobile stack, having previously worked with
low level C and backend technologies (PHP, some Rails). I also have previous
experience with HTML/CSS/JavaScript, which comes in handy if you need me to
work on hybrid HTML/native apps.

Feel free to get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT
---com.

------
fanten
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Stockholm, Sweden)

Last month I helped Sweden's tax agency with their Single-Sign-On
implementation. Now I want to help you with your development needs.

My main expertise is back-end systems in object oriented languages such as
Java/C++/C# with a special focus on security critical systems. I consider
myself a problem solver, not a code monkey and do not generally care what
framework or environment I move in, since I have easily been able to pick up
the information needed to get up to speed and be productive as in my previous
assignments. I use to keep myself occupied with numerous sideprojects mainly
for fun, helping the community or just learning a new technology.

Check out my resume/skills/side-projects at: <http://altai.se>

And contact me at: hn@altai.se

------
brightsize
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possibly local under certain circumstances.

Full stack developer but primarily back-end focused.

Languages: Scala, Python, Java

Frameworks: Play 2.0, DJango, Spring MVC, J2EE

Front-end: CoffeeScript, JQuery-UI

Datastores: PostgreSQL/PostGIS, MongoDB, MySQL

Other: Apache CXF, SQLAlchemy. Tomcat/Apache HTTP. Heavy Linux Sysadmin.
Security+ cert.

LinkedIn profile: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/ericanderson>

In the past I've been developer #1 at several startups - I know small and lean
and fast inside-out. I've also consulted on projects as diverse as those of
the California DOJ and DonorsChoose. I'm a US citizen, HQ'd in Washington
state, but in western Europe at the moment. Potentially open to CTO-level FT
positions. Please contact me at eric@planetscala.net to discuss your project
and how I might help.

------
Alan01252
SEEKING WORK — I'm based in England, but will happily work remotely for anyone
in any location!

Looking for a freelancer who's not afraid of communicating? Someone who will
always respond to your emails and who gets excited about realizing the
potential of your project.

You've found him.

RECENT WORK

An on line web camera management application which allows small business to
share their web cameras with multiple users. I had the task of refactoring the
application to make it simple, secure, maintainable and scalable. I completed
the re-write in just six days and communicated at every stage with the project
owner to make sure the finished project was exactly what my client wanted.

 _Need proof?_

Read the excellent testimonial from my client at the top of my testimonials
page: <http://alanhollis.com/testimonials/>

MORE ABOUT ME

More about me can be found via <http://alanhollis.com>.

My github profile is available on <http://github.com/alan01252>.

My strongest languages are PHP, JavaScript and Java. I’ve also got a whole
heap of experience debugging and maintaining code written in other languages
such as C#, Perl and Python.

CONTACT ME

Feel free to contact me via any of these methods:

Email: me@alanhollis.com

Website: <http://alanhollis.com/contact/>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/alan01252> ( Getting new followers makes me
happy! )

Skype: alan01276

Thanks

Alan

PS. I'm always looking for feedback on my sales pitch / website / and
portfolio! Every piece of feedback I receive is greatly appreciated regardless
of size!

------
rubyrescue
Looking to pick up another project as we're bootstrapping a product out of our
consultancy and haven't been doing much to find new projects. I'm ex-MSFT, and
I started a boutique consulting group 2 years ago. I was formerly a VP of
Engineering for Good Technology, based in Redwood Shores. Email's in profile.
Looking for iOS, Ruby, and Erlang projects. Can handle Scala and Java
projects.

I built: <http://whisper.sh> \- anonymous social media app - fastest growing
social media app in the store right now. Erlang/Ruby/iOS WatchWith - MTV's
flagship social media app - itunes.apple.com/us/app/mtv-
watchwith/id422366403?mt=8 VH1 Co-Star - Erlang backend, iOS app NCM's
MovieNightOut (iOS and Android) Campus Sentinel (iOS/Android)

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Germany/Berlin or Remote

I am a frontend web developer (3+ years of freelance experience) and working
with:

HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also hack stuff for the backend:

Ruby, Rack, Sinatra, Rails, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Sprockets

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation)

\- <http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile.

Cheers, Basti.

------
CWIZO
SEEKING WORK - remote I'm open to some part-time freelancing to get me started
in the freelancing business again. I'm a full-stack developer with strong
focus on PHP for the server side part. I've been programming for +10 years,
the last 5 I spent building (from the ground up) and maintaining some of the
largest web sites in Slovenia (where I'm from) that have a few million uniques
a month, so I know a thing or two about scaling. If you have a small-ish
project that would requiere someone that can build a page from 0 to production
(provided you take care of the design) or you need something fixed or extended
then I'm your guy.

Contact: jan[dot]hancic at gmail

Showcase: <http://hancic.info/showcase>

------
rollypolly
SEEKING WORK - Montreal. Remote / local / relocation ok. Contract / fulltime
ok.

I'm a programmer with over 10 years of experience, mostly in the game
industry, mostly in C++. Resume and references available by contacting me by
email. See my profile for the address.

Note: I'm eligible to work in the US.

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions. Designed patio11's site which increased his
conversion rate and profit:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails and BackboneJS.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $45/hour, or negotiated fixed price projects.

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
alanpca
SEEKING WORK - Windsor, ON or REMOTE

I'm a full-stack developer focusing on Ruby on Rails as well as Backbone,
Batman.js and other JS frameworks. I typically use CoffeeScript for my
JavaScript needs. I'm available for both short and long term assignments, and
I'm ready to jump on your project in a few days notice.

I'm also a C++ developer with about 10 years experience, and I still
absolutely love doing C++ projects.

You can find me on Github at: <http://github.com/alanpca> And on twitter at:
<http://twitter.com/alanpca>

If you're looking for somebody to jump onto your project and become
immediately productive, you can contact me at: alan@laudicina.net.

------
senko
SEEKING WORK - remote

Leading a small team of (6) full-stack Python web developers (working mostly
with Django, some Flask and Tornado). We're into open source, love working
with startups (have a few own side projects we don't dare call startups yet)
and obsess over code quality.

Also have experience with frontend (jQuery, Backbone) and backend (node.js)
JS, the usual DB suspects (MySQL, PostgreSQL, as well as Mongo and Redis on
the NoSQL side), and running things on top of Heroku, AWS or own VPS. Also,
not a designer bone in our bodies, so we love Bootstrap :)

Github: <https://github.com/dobarkod/> Blog: <http://goodcode.io/blog/>

------
kayasuma
SEEKING WORK: Mainly Remote (based in Portugal can easily travel to Europe)

Team of 4 web developers and 1 web designer bootstrapping www.unplu.gg - the
home energy management platform.

SKILLS:

RoR, Mongodb, Redis, Node.js / HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, javascript / Heroku,
Linode We work mainly with Ruby on Rails (3 years xp) and MongoDB, while also
using redis and Node.js. Realtime data is a great part of what we do and
love.On the frontend we're experienced with HTML5 and CSS3, CSS3 transitions,
jQuery and javascript.

We also design and code apps for iOS or Android.

What we can help you with:

We can help you define, validate and implement your vision with focus on User
Experience. Develop backend, frontend or both in a integrated, consistent way.
We can provide portfolio on request.

Get to us at mail@unplu.gg

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK – Remote, I'm in Chile

Right now I'm using Tornado, Postgresql, nginx, jQuery, Bootstrap, Linux,
Linode and git. Recently I've shipped this web app:
<http://concejales2012.cl/> with basic SEO and it did well (20k visits in
october; 60% from Google) It uses Twitter OAuth and Filepicker.io.

I'm working on two projects. Video chat app for a client and a side project.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com>

<http://concejales2012.cl/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK - Poland, Remote

I'm currently looking for work as full stack Python/Django developer.

I also have experience with Tornado, Pyramid, C++ (OpenGL and Qt) and Java.
For my personal projects I use linux, nginx, postgresql, memcached, mercurial,
jQuery and twitter bootstrap, but I'm also familiar with apache, mysql,
mongodb, hbase, git and many other less popular stuff.

I've started my own consulting company this year and I've been working on
oDesk since then: <https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804>

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs>

E-mail: tomaszjama at gmail

------
DanielStarling
SEEKING WORK - Remote - United States (Arkansas)

I'm coming out of my first serious startup venture, BarBird, and wanted to get
back in to consulting. I tend to specialize in full-stack implementations.

Present active skillset:

    
    
      * Ruby on Rails
      * MySQL, Postgres
      * Javascript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS
    

Significant experience in:

    
    
      Android, Java (SE, EE), C, Lua
    

Some example projects:

    
    
      * BarBird - http://blinkbeam.com/projects/barbird
      * LowerMyPing - http://blinkbeam.com/projects/lowermyping
      * https://github.com/intractablequery
    

Contact:

    
    
      Daniel Starling
      http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=87468011
      ds@blinkbeam.com

------
ianpri
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in London)

Full-time freelancer, working remotely (although able to make meetings in
London) over 10 years of PHP experience, currently mainly working on Zend apps
although have experience in wordpress, silverstripe etc. Previously worked
with corporate clients (Lockheed Martin, Fujitsu Siemens, Barclays) as well as
media one (one of the sites I was working on was featured on a Google Chrome
TV advert). Lots of experience in eLearning.

Can handle frontend (CSS3/HTML5, JS templating etc) and so can quickly put
together MVPs/prototypes for clients (currently doing this for a few other
startups)

Contact details and portfolio in profile.

------
JonSchneider
SEEKING WORK: Cincinnati/Dayton/Columbus or Remote

I'm an iOS/PHP developer in the Midwest that specializes in apps that
integrate into web services and their backends. This last month I built one
that does GPU-enabled image processing, and Android app that plugged into
Facebook, and a web app for storing, accessing and summarizing financial
documents for a Midwest VC firm.

Email me at jon@z-prototype.com and we can go over your idea for free, no
strings attached. Unlike others I don't charge for or set a time limit on
meetings - meetings are always free, because I want to build you the product
you want. You pay only for time I spend coding.

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX or Remote

Linux sysadmin and productivity/efficiency engineer

Every hour you spend doing monotonous and repetitive tasks is one that could
be spent doing something else. If a computer can do it, why not automate it?
If there's people involved, let's get it down to the bare minimum.

Why choose a sysadmin? Sysadmins are devoted to doing more with less, and
cutting out waste. I've saved a company six figures via storage consolidation
and improved user productivity through a variety of creative IT solutions. I
can help you do the same.

Services I can offer:

* Linux and HPC administration

* Server consolidation and virtualization

* Technical documentation of systems

Email address in profile.

------
ElliotH
SEEKING WORK - UK, Remote (Around Studies)

I'm a university student in my third year of studies at the University of
Southampton in the UK.

Paid work experience doing: \- Writing IE6 compatible JS+SVG \- Writing Python
3 to do automatic software testing, some C and C++ at the same time.

Unpaid Hackday experience: \- Analysing CCTV and crime correlations using
heatmaps (Python) \- Predicting users energy usage based on their personal
circumstances with a web interface (Node.js)

I particularly like Python projects but I have Java experience from uni,
plenty of Javascript experience and some C experience too.

Full CV on request, I keep contact details in my profile.

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK - Netherlands/remote

I'm an experienced professional dev with 10+ years of experience shipping
software in a variety of sectors -- from high traffic & enterprise web apps,
triple A game titles and Unity games to CDN's and desktop software.

Available for new projects from December. I'm happy to talk about any project,
but am most interested in web apps, mobile or Unity.

My primary skilset: webservices & platform integration (Facebook, QuickBooks,
etc.), C#/Unity/ASP.NET, PHP/MySQL, JavaScript (back-end & front-end)

Portfolio & resume: <http://www.dave78.com>

Email: davedx@gmail.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Ann Arbor, MI

Modest interface design studio. One half (me) on design and front-end
development, the other on project management.

Things we can make for you:

UI Kit, Prototypes/MVPs, Marketing Kit (3-4 page site, email template,
twitter/facebook art), Product Sites (SaaS), Company/Product Blog

We're solid with: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Wordpress Development, Tumblr
Development

Check out our work and our story: <http://wellroundedgent.com>

_Something we're planning to release soon:_ <http://wrgnt.us/VBECMv>

Questions or project requests: studio@wellroundedgent.com

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer.

From scratch experience and interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars)

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongodb (Mongoid), Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

NOTE: I am not available to do any work relating to social networks, online
marketplaces broadly, and will have to review any consumer-focussed work
before I can confirm availability. If you're working on a b2b product we're
probably game though. <http://robotfuture.net/>

------
softwarerero
Seeking Work - Remote, Worldwide, Paraguay

Used to work full stack in the Java land. Within the last 2 years I worked
with these technologies:

Server Side: Java, Scala, Groovy, Play-Framework, Xitrum, Lucene, MongoDB, H2,
MySQL, Oracle, Gatling (load testing), Ubuntu, Redmine, Mercurial, Jira,
Confluence

Client Side: jQuery, JavaScript, Bootstrap, Scalate, Selenium

I am willing to travel worldwide for a time to catch up with a team or
customers requirements. You can find source code on
<https://bitbucket.org/parapapi> and email me at stefan@sun.com.py.

------
danellis
SEEKING WORK — remote, freelance, based in Buffalo, NY. Software engineer, 14
years experience, with additional background in networking, security and
system administration. Emphasis on good design and maintainable code.

Back end: Python, C, C++, Java, Scala, PHP. Front end: Javascript,
CoffeeScript, Ember.js, Handlebars

Previously worked providing web-based federated identity management services
for the cable TV industry; cellular telecoms basestation software; security
auditing and training; anti-virus enterprise management software; various web
sites and APIs.

Email: dan@danellis.me

Immediate availability.

------
eggmonster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iOS / Android app development.

I'll build you an app that will literally figuratively blow your pants clean
off. Also, I'll do it from $2000.

Reasons:

I've done a few of these now but the majority are in-house apps and as such I
have little to show. I need to build up a bit of a portfolio that folks can
actually see.

Also, due to personal circumstances, my hours are all over the place so I'm
not Johnny Officehours.

I also have many, many years of web app dev and design experience. Happy to go
into more detail via e-message and discuss all the bits & pieces.

Email in profile.

Quick-o site: <http://2kapp.net>

------
ComputerGuru
Seeking Work: Chicago, IL (or Remote)

I'm not actively looking for work, but if you have a really interesting, low-
level C or C++ project for Windows, Linux, or Mac that I will find challenging
and intriguing, let me know!

I specialize in lower-level development, and love finding nifty solutions to
difficult problems. Lots of experience in handling/serving heavy-load/high-
request code on limited resources (backup applications, web servers, etc). I'm
mqudsi@neosmart.net, you can see my work online at neosmart.net and on the
neosmart or mqudsi github pages.

------
cocoanerd
SEEKING WORK- Florida or remote. I am an iOS (objective-C) developer who
deployed several applications to the iTunes store, including fairly
sophisticated apps for business clients. I also have experience with Ruby on
Rails and Ruby/Sinatra. I can develop the mobile front-end as well as the REST
back-end. I have previous experience with html5, Javascript/jQuery and php's
YII framework. I have worked previously as a software developer for one of the
top technology companies in silicon valley. Email in the profile.

------
benmanns
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Central Virginia)

Expert Ruby on Rails developer, experienced with full stack development,
including HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby on Rails development, and database optimization.

I've contributed to several open source projects, which are available at
<https://github.com/benmanns>.

See my helpful attitude and expertise at
<http://stackoverflow.com/users/234944/benjamin-manns>.

Contact me at ben at benmanns dot com or +14343218324.

------
redmondbarry
SEEKING WORK - Sydney / Remote

I specialize in web scraping and automated interaction.

In the past I've worked for tjoos.com and buzznumbers.com.au (both pre-
acquisition) and developed the prototype for getflight.com.au.

hermanbosma@gmail.com

------
jordanmessina
SEEKING WORK - We're about to launch our new service
<http://freelanceleague.com> We specialize in: 1\. Logo Design 2\. Landing
Pages 3\. Mobile Sites 4\. Icon Sets

Some examples of our work: <http://freelanceleague.com/static/work>

We have yet to determine prices for everything, but if you're interested then
just say you found us on HN and I'll give you a discounted rate. Email me for
more info: jordan@freelanceleague.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am willing to have a practical implementation experience of Machine Learning
Algorithms. If any of you working on Machine Learning Algorithms and related
stuff then I am available to work with you. Payment is not an issue, all I
need experience. You give me assignment with guidance and I will be working on
it. I am not so expert in Python but can write code and routines in it. Beside
that I can code in php, Java and some other languages. Contact Details in my
profile or just comment here.

------
jhuckabee
SEEKING FREELANCER, REMOTE, -0400 UTC to -0800 UTC

Cyanna Education Services [1] is building a web-based business workflow
platform to service the education industry. We are looking for a freelance
Rails developer to assist in bringing this product to the next level. If you
are a self-starter and knowledgeable code wrangler, please email us a little
bit about yourself, including resume and github username, to jobs@cyanna.com
(no recruiters please).

[1] <http://www.cyanna.com/>

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK in Hamburg, Germany or remotely.

Full stack web dev with and a bit a sysadmin with focus on Ruby on Rails and
Linux. Also a knack for SEO and agile team organization. I try to be able to
know a little about every technical area a typical web start-up needs to cover
(JavaScript, HTML, CSS, high availability, scalability, getting things done
quickly, organizing remote teams, Scrum, ...), and go deep in server side
development.

<http://lorenzkitzmann.de>

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK - Slovenia, remote

Usually I'm the guy writing the first test suite for a MVP turned actual
product. I am productive within a few hours of picking up a new codebase.

My favourite project is built with javascript using backbone on the frontend
and node.js on the backend. I also have an affinity towards Django and Python
in general.

My github: <https://github.com/swizec>

My blog: <http://swizec.com> (portfolio page is outdated)

Contact me on swizec@swizec.com

------
sytse
SEEKING WORK - Netherlands / Remote OK

I'm an experienced Rails developer programming in ruby since 2007. I can see
the bigger picture of the project with experience as a project lead, architect
and business analyst. I can also take on operational tasks where my favorite
tools include the Amazon stack (EC2/RDS/S3/Route53/CloudFront) and Chef for
the provisioning of servers.

You can find more information on <http://www.dosire.com/> or contact me on
Twitter @sytses

------
ZephyrP
SEEKING FREELANCER

Need a hacker with Javascript/Frontend knowledge, ideally Ruby on Rails
experience and a bit of patience to rework an existing product. The product is
a financial analysis package that wraps some financial analytics in an
accessible UI, replete with highcharts and tables.

I'm not actually the client, just a developer on the project. I personally am
flexible on qualifications and I think the client is amenable to that as well.

Don't hesitate to reach out if you think you'd be a fit.

zephyr . pellerin at gmail.com

------
tga
SEEKING WORK - the Netherlands / remote

Do you need to make large amounts of data accessible and useful or are you
looking for someone to help with defining and building your web application?
Let's talk!

My expertise is in back-end systems for building automation (integrated
building management systems, visualization and analysis of sensor data in
large commercial buildings, data-driven energy efficiency). Tools of the
trade: Python (Django, Flask), SQL, JavaScript (AngularJS, Knockout).

tga@sgnx.net

------
sidwyn
Seeking Internship - anywhere / remote

Looking for an internship in iOS before I start studies. Developed Dive Into
iOS (<http://diveintoios.com>) and started a teaching company in Singapore
(<http://pragmaticlab.com>) Primarily good in iOS, but willing to learn and
pick up new languages/skills.

<http://sidwyn.com/Resume.pdf>

------
niico
Seeking work: USER INTERFACE DESIGNER (Remote)

I'm a senior UI designer based in Buenos Aires, Argentina. I've been working
for a long time with entrepreneurs from HN from all over the world.

I have a vast experience designing mobile and web interfaces.

Please check out my work at <http://www.heynico.com> or
<http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>. My contact info is in my profile.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Near Toronto, ON, Canada - Remote

Have experience in a multitude of languages (PHP, Java, Perl, Flex, and C++ in
order of experience)

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, have
some experience with desktop and mobile application projects

MySQL, MSSQL and Postgres experience

Looking for long term projects if possible, anything in the Java sphere would
be of definite interest.

Please contact me via creedis at gmail dot com if you could use my experience
for your project.

------
martinwnet
SEEKING WORK - Glasgow (Scotland, UK), Remote.

Web developer.

I built this in my spare time with CodeIgniter: <http://howmuchyoubench.com>

Experienced in front-end and back-end development. Main technologies are PHP,
.NET, HTML/Javascript/JQuery/CSS, but quick at picking up new skills.

Email: hello@martinw.net

Website: <http://martinw.net>

Github: <http://github.com/martinwnet>

------
danmaz74
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Italy

I'm very good at finding solutions to difficult problems. Experienced engineer
(MEng) with a good understanding of marketing.

For programming, my current favorite languages/frameworks are Ruby on Rails (7
years experience), Javascript (8 years experience)/CS(2 years experience).

To learn more:

<http://danmaz74.me/consulting/>

<http://danmaz74.me/portfolio/>

Contacts: see above links

------
bavidar
SEEKING FREELANCE - Remote dress.me is seeking a Full Stack developer to help
redesign our MVP to our professional platform. Dress.me is a platform where
users can get product recommendations based on their style and easily
recommend products to friends.

Qualifications: Experience with PHP and Codeigniter Familiarity with AWS,
Github Familiarity with Datamapper ORM Comfortable interacting with affiliate
network API's Solid OO background

~~~
zeefu21
Hi there,

We are a team of 52 intrapreneurs based in Cochin
(<http://toobler.com/staging/toobler-new/about.html#team>) , India

and would love to discuss build your Startup Program .

We are big fans of "Lean Startup" Methodology well versed with HTML 5 , PHP 5,
Responsive web design , frontend javascript libraries like Twitter BootStrap,
Backbone, Raphael js and backend javascript frameworks like nodejs,
underscore.js

Have a look at some of the recent startup projects we are linked to from the
Silicon Valley -> <http://yacket.com>

    
    
                                                                                                                                      -> http://shopboxuk.com
    
                                                                                                                                      -> http://bluestacks.com
    

and many more at our portfolio -> <http://toobler.com/portfolio.html>

Our Preferred way of collaboration is via Github -
<https://github.com/jerrydon> .

Can we discuss your project via Skype. Here is the Skype id of my tech lead -
> jerrrydon

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

\-- with warm regards

Zeefu Internet Marketing Manager +91 9946617371

Skype : zeefu21 Email : zeefu@toobler.com www.toobler.com Twitter :
<http://twitter.com/toobler> Linkedin : <http://in.linkedin.com/in/jerrydon>

------
conorh
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine (similar timezone preferred if possible
though - we're based in NYC)

SquareMill.com - We're a development and design group based out of NYC. We
have plenty of Ruby on Rails and Design work currently and we're looking for a
freelancer to help us out with some of the work. Send us your info, github, or
portfolio. If you live in the Americas that is a bonus (similar time zone is
helpful for us).

~~~
zeefu21
Hi there ,

We are a team of 52 intrapreneurs based in Cochin
(<http://toobler.com/staging/toobler-new/about.html#team>) , India

and would love to discuss build your Startup Program .

We are big fans of "Lean Startup" Methodology well versed with HTML 5 ,
Responsive web design , frontend javascript libraries like Twitter BootStrap,
Backbone, Raphael js and backend javascript frameworks like nodejs,
underscore.js

Have a look at some of the recent startup projects we are linked to from the
Silicon Valley -> <http://yacket.com>

    
    
                                                                                                                                      -> http://shopboxuk.com
    
                                                                                                                                      -> http://bluestacks.com
    

and many more at our portfolio -> <http://toobler.com/portfolio.html>

Our Preferred way of collaboration is via Github -
<https://github.com/jerrydon> .

Can we discuss your project via Skype. Here is the Skype id of my tech lead -
> jerrrydon

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Zeefu

www.toobler.com

------
davidxc
SEEKING WORK - Full Stack Web Developer - Remote (based in California,
relocation possible)

Skills: I'm a generalist / full stack web developer. I'm comfortable with:

-Python, Django

-Javascript, Ruby, C

-jQuery, jQuery plugins

-HTML5, CSS3, Twitter Bootstrap

-MySQL, MongoDB

I have experience building business applications with Python and Django,
designing and writing frontend HTML/CSS, and working with different API's.

I'm willing to pick up new languages and frameworks, have flexible hours, and
am willing to pick up a project at any stage.

Contact:

email - davidwong.xc@gmail.com

website - davidkw.com

------
impostervt
SEEKING FREELANCER

I need some Node.js (and possibly C or C++) work done from someone who really
understands a JPEG's internal structure.

Haven't gotten any great applicants yet. Here's the description from oDesk,
but we don't have to work through that if you prefer not to.

[https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/job/Node-js-Overlay-images-
from...](https://www.odesk.com/o/jobs/job/Node-js-Overlay-images-from-a-
Stream_~014e6e6bfa80742f29/)

~~~
_pdeschen
You don't have any contact in your profile.

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver, B.C. I
provide web development and consulting services to software development
companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Custom web development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JS, AJAX)

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design

What I can't do for you:

* Graphics design

* Social media

* Content writing

You can contact me from my website: <http://jayhuang.org>

------
SnowLprd
SEEKING FREELANCER - Looking for Django/PostgreSQL web application developers.
Happy to work with folks remotely. Well-capitalized, profitable business is
based in Los Angeles. References from past and current freelancers are
available on request. Contact: entrop at gmail or @JMayer for more info on the
project. Please include relevant any GitHub / Bitbucket / Dribbble / Forrst
portfolio links.

------
bartligthart
SEEKING WORK - The Netherlands (Remote)

I'm specialized in front-end development, did internships at some dutch
startups, currently freelancing and helping out design companies with front-
end and wordpress development.

Front end Development - CSS/Sass - HTML/HAML - jQuery Wordpress Development -
Theme development Contact information at my website <http://bartligthart.nl>

------
royalghost
SEEKING WORK, Kathmandu, Nepal, REMOTE - <http://www.linkedin.com/in/paudelp>

I am a founder of Manaslu Technology. I am working on bootstrapping my startup
doing a product development. As a part time gig, I can work on Ruby on Rails
project for about 10 hours a week. Shoot me an email at
paudelp[dot]gmail[dot]com, if you are interested.

------
kephra
Seeking work: Bremen/Germany or remote

Toolsmith and bug hunter for Unix look like systems with more than 30 years
experience in programming and more than 25 years under Unix.

UN/EDIFACT, data mining and machine learning expert.

See: <http://kephra.de/dox/resume.html#en>

I have full time in nov&dez, but likely will start my next research project in
January.

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - Local or Remote

I'm a full stack developer, experienced in Java and Ruby on Rails stacks. I'm
also a published app developer, with a game on the iOS App Store (Flake
Escape) and multiple enterprise apps developed.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

Email: nick.kleinschmidt@gmail.com

------
klaut
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh UK, REMOTE

I'm a full-stack web developer (rails, backbonejs, coffeescript). Looking for
part-time (10-15 hours per week) work.

Github: <https://github.com/klaut> Blog: <http://heroesneverpanic.com> (blog
in a phase of redesign/rework)

------
consultutah
SEEKING WORK

iPhones and iPads and Android apps! Oh my!

<http://iphoneappsutah.com> and <http://androidappsutah.com>

We are a small time developer of big time apps and games. We've worked on
about every type of app available. Let me know if we can build one for you.

------
sprobertson
Seeking Work - Boston & Remote

I create prototype web & mobile applications for lean, early-stage businesses,
and I do it quickly. Ideal for entrepreneurs looking to test out a product
idea.

Python-based, Redis & Postgres-backed stack with jQuery and Backbone on the
front-end.

<http://prontotype.us/>

------
jaysonelliot
Seeking work: User Experience - New York, NY (remote OK)

15+ years experience in user research, information architecture, usability,
and UI design. I prefer working with products, but have many years of campaign
experience in most industries.

<http://jaysonelliot.com/about/>

------
nantes
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX).

We have some bandwidth, ~40-100 hours/mo, for additional testing and QA work.

We specialize in Selenium and Django testing and backend development in Django
and (decreasingly) CakePHP.

Our goal is to build a consultancy providing testing services to over-worked
startups and freelancers.

Email: jnovinger@gmail.com

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Anywhere (remote)

We're always on the lookout for talented freelance web/mobile developers at
matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>). We're a curated matching service that
helps you get work you want that pays on time, every time.

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK in Europe / remote / short on-site stints anywhere

I specialize in PHP code reviews, refactorization, cleanups, bug hunts, and
scalability consulting - but of course I also do full stack web development
(HTML, JavaScript, JQuery, CSS, WebGL).

<http://udos.name>

udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
vuzum
SEEKING WORK - Iasi, Romania - Remote OK

Hi there! We're a small team of 8 developers, doing both web and mobile
development. You can view our portfolio on www.vuzum.com.

We worked for big brands such as H&M, Oriflame, Bosch. We're currently looking
for challenging projects to be part of, especially startups but not only!

Thanks, Andre

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Hi, I am an iOS dev looking to build some nice apps. You might have used one
of my apps "HackerNode" for reading HN on your iDevices.

My linkedin profile - <http://lnkd.in/dk8Gme>

Some Apps - <http://www.nodemesh.net>

nodemaker@gmail.com

------
f3r3nc
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Hungary

Small enthusiastic iOS (native) development team. We've built games and apps
including:

* <http://soctics.com>

* <http://www.urbancyclr.com>

* <http://fontify.it>

Experienced with full stack iOS development:

* Obj-C, C, C++

* Erlang, PHP

* MySQL, MongoDB

* Nginx

* Linux

* Unity3d

Contact: ferenc{at}bitongo{dot}com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web development AND design. A horse with a horn. Billions of years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript

* iOS/Android app dev (Titanium / PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

My site: <http://pitbot.net> \- email in profile.

I'm in the UK.

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK - Product Design, freelance

UI/UX/Visual designer focused on web and mobile apps w/ 7 years of experience.
As many years of front-end dev work.

Generally can afford about 15/hrs a week.

<http://www.dribbble.com/jordanful>

------
cynusx
SEEKING WORK - London,UK - on-site only

Ruby contractor and full-stack developer. If your product is web-based then I
am confident I can built it for you regardless of the complexity.

nicolas@noverloop.be <http://noverloop.be>

------
primadg
SEEKING WORK. Remote (Ukraine).

Hi, We are team of developers located in Ukraine and seeking remote work
opportunities for the team.

We do UI/UX, Ruby, Python, iOS, Android and PHP.

My best regards, Valera Vlasyuk <http://www.primaDG.com>

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common lisp,
java), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

<https://www.elfga.com/~erik/> erik@elfga.com

------
catilac
SEEKING WORK - Just got back from south east asia.
Rails/node/backbonejs/javascript/iOS.

SquidCube.com and NYCTaxiAwards.com are somethings I've built.
<https://github.com/chiragrules>

------
tow21
SEEKING FREELANCER: London, onsite only

Timetric are looking for a systems developer for a few months - ideally
familiar with some/all of Python/Java/PHP - to help us take an old in-house
analytics platform and make it all shiny and new.

------
pixelcort
Seeking work - Mountain View (San Francisco/remote OK)

Experienced in building Ember/Bootstrap and SproutCore webapps.

Stuck on an Ember project? I'm currently available for a short term, part time
consulting need. +1-408-506-9791

------
tehwebguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Orlando, FL

Frontend and backend dev: JS, jQuery, Backbone, HTML5, CSS3, PHP, Rails,
Node.js

<http://kevinkhandjian.com> kevinkhandjian@gmail.com

------
hs2012
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote is fine (we are based in London)

We are looking for a full stack developer to help with our MVP. Prefer Ruby on
Rails and Backbone.js experience.

Please reach out on hs2012mvp at gmail dot com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
invertednz
Seeking Freelancer (Remote):

Requirements - <http://bit.ly/YqqE3n>. Skills - Java Play or Angular or any
Python framework.

Email - jamesfarrier(at)gmail.com

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote )

I design stuff — logos, websites, names. 6 years experience.

Design portfolio: <http://www.dffrnt.com/design>

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK: native iOS developer, 10-12 apps in store, another 6-8
enterprise distribution apps. Remote / offsite, based in NYC. Contact info in
profile.

~~~
satjot
you should def sign up for <https://tapfame.com> \- we are the place for
mobile devs to get quality work.

------
victorantos
SEEKING WORK: London,UK or remote

.NET developer, MVC, KnockoutJs, Azure, Web API

<http://victorantos.com/resume.aspx>

------
invertednz
Seeking Freelancer - Remote

Build the following <http://bit.ly/YqqE3n> in either Java Play, Angular JS or
Python.

Email in profile.

~~~
netmau5
The email field in your profile isn't visible.

~~~
invertednz
Sorry should be there now, not sure why it wasn't coming up before must not
have updated (:

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK. Remote. (I'm based in Calgary, AB, Canada).

I'm a generalist, full stack web developer.

I can quickly jump in to an existing product and get productive from the get
go; making improvements, adding features, fixing bugs, etc.

The choice of language/library should not matter. I'm versatile; I can adapt
to your setup.

I have experience with: Python (Django, Flask), Go, Postgres, CouchDB, Redis,
jQuery, Backbone.js, Knockout.js, Bootstrap.

I care about what I do and strive to deliver quality.

I love working with other developers in small collaborative teams.

You can reach me via email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

<http://hasenj.org>

------
tradingplatform
SEEKING FREELANCER - Germany based financial trading firm is looking for
server-side and client-side plain Javascript, jQuery, NodeJS, MongoDB,
socket.io, Backbone.js, CSS3 front-end developer for highly scalable trading
platform. Happy with remote work and also part-time jobs. Highly interesting
project with requirements in low-latency and stability. Our young and dynamic
team is looking forward to receive your response:
trading.platform.germany@gmail.com

